# Ministerio Bíblico Hispano in Chicago Area



## BobVigneault (May 30, 2007)

The OPC is planning a church plant and ministry to the Hispanic peoples in the Chicago area, specifically in the Cicero/Berwyn region. Pastor Chris Sandoval is the fellow who has been assigned to spearhead the task.

Chris is a delightful young man who I had the pleasure to hear preach at my church last Lord's Day. He shared the scope and vision for the ministry in Chicago with us during Sunday School.

Chris is friendly, articulate and a former student of our very own Dr. R. Scott Clark. Chris has a very similar hair style to Dr. Clark (imitation is the sincerest form of flattery and all that.)

Please keep brother Chris in your prayers and if you know of some hispanic friends moving to the Chicago area or who live there already, let them know about this new ministry. Chris may be reached by email or phone. Send me a PM if you need either. May the Kingdom be expanded through this midwest ministry.


----------



## 3John2 (May 30, 2007)

Very encouraging to hear of other Hispanics in the Reformed circles. Will be praying for him & the call God has for him.


----------

